# Best U.S. Race Track



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Miller Motorsports Park

http://www.millermotorsportspark.com/trackOverview.cfm

http://www.leestohr.com


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

What makes it the "best"?


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

The fact that there are no elevation changes already rules it out in my mind as the best U.S. road course. My vote goes to either Watkins Glen or Road America. If you want to count Canada in, Mont-Tremblant is right up there as well.


----------



## FierySphere (Jul 11, 2004)

Of the ones I've driven, I have a soft spot for Sears Point.
But in no particular order I'd add:
- Watkins Glen
- VIR
- Barber Motorsport
- Road Atlanta
- Road America
- Laguna Seca


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Pinecone said:


> What makes it the "best"?


It is a challenge to remember all 24 corners on the 4.5-mile course. A perfect lap will take a lot practice.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Grand-Am drivers' impressions of MMP.

http://www.grandamerican.com/News/Article.asp?ID=6250


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

MCSL said:


> Grand-Am drivers' impressions of MMP.
> 
> http://www.grandamerican.com/News/Article.asp?ID=6250


"Wide and smooth, with plenty of places to pass" - sounds more like an expressway than race track. No professional driver would ever trash talk a new track - it looks bad when you loose.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

From my GT4 experience , I like Laguna Seca's layout a lot.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

MCSL said:


> It is a challenge to remember all 24 corners on the 4.5-mile course. A perfect lap will take a lot practice.


Then try VIR Grand East or Grand West courses. some 33 - 36 turns (depending on how you count) TWO over the top and down the hill corners, one VERY fast, lots of elevation changes, TWO long striaghts, one VERY slow speed corner (about 25 MPH) leading onto a long straight, and ground that have to be seen to be believed. Lodging on site, bar and resturant on site.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

i think miller looks pretty cool!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> From my GT4 experience , I like Laguna Seca's layout a lot.


It's not bad in person either.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

For low hp cars, I find nothing comes close to the outer road course at LVMS. :thumbup:


----------

